# new chapter



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i am soooo excited, found aggistment and hopefully in a week i will own miover!!!!!!!!

ill have my babyyyy back woohooo!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Wow, congratulations!


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

thankyou, im soooooo excited! next loads of questions id have is how long will it take for hi to settle in, i wont be riding him as he will be very fresh, since he probably hasnt been touched in almost 2 weeks, and wait to he settles down and just do ground work, with someone helping me this time


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Remind me- how long have your been riding Miover? I rode my guy the day after he arrived at the barn I have him at. For my guy, since I had been riding him at his old place, it actually helped settle him in as it was part of his 'normal' routine for me to groom, tack him up and ride. Even though he was at a strange new place, me sticking to the routine we already had was relaxing and helpful for him. My guy is also a follower type horse, so having someone he trusted (me) tell him what to do allowed him to relax and just follow the leader for a while rather than having to be hypervigilant and worry about all the new, scary things. 

If you'll have help, definitely chat with them about the best way to settle Miover in- what works for one horse doesn't always work for another. Some horses do need time to quietly settle, others are best put to work right away- just depends on the individual horse and humans involved.  

So, uh, when might we get some pictures?


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

in a weeks time  for the pics LOL.

miover usually is fresh after 1 or 2 days w/o riding, so i can just imagine it now LOL


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

ive been riding him for maybe 4 to 6 months???


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

found a really nice, training facility for miover

Skyline Park Somersby ~ Professional Horse Equestrian


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

miover is in his new home..now i am concerned he is dropping weight..thankfully he will out of quarintine sometime next week, farriar is comming next week.

he will be sharing a paddock with 1 other horse which may help him to stop cribbing!!!

i want him on 24/7 hay my only concern is i dont want the other horse eating his supply since its at my cost,

i dont know if im just worrying for nothing. i dont even know if i should get him a cribbing collor as he is eating the wood aswel


miover - YouTube
this is the quarintine area thats now destroyed by rain and now has no grass ugh

i cant ride him or work with him until he is out of quarintine..asoon as we can it will be back to lunging, and swimming if its nice day


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

had an awesome first lesson with new coach, we did alot of walking, halting, backing up, he listened, was calm,

he spooked when coach was fixing something and leadrope went on his nose, he broke the bale twne..prior to that he knocked over a huge metal gate fence, and it dropped with loud bang, he didnt even flinch lol
lucky as i was picking his hoofs.
tuesday, is my next lesson, i will be riding in the round pen yay very excitid!


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

well since, i just talk to myself on this site, i mosewell stick to journal,

ive been working on leading miover, i lead him to the arena which is a 10 to 20 minute walk, and walk him back....cars go past and not a single reaction

i need to just focus on where i want to go, and not focus on miover as we walk

the last lesson was focused on his new behaviour...backing up while mounting, which id assume was that saddle, which i NO longer have, didnt fit either of us
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqNonQIKNoU










and ^^^ this was a lesson learned from ill fitting saddle for both of us,

i couldnt get my feet in stirips, and the saddle was pushing me forward in the the knee humps, was very uncomfortable, and i felt very vulnerable

so that saddle is back in the store where i got it, and sellling it on commission for $200, which gives me 170, since they get 15%


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

ahh the rain is now arrived, winter is deffinatley showing itself

i brought him a doona rug (cotton underneath. stable rug) and put his water proof one over the top

i want to learn to ride bareback as i dont have a saddle as the one i once had was deffinatley a no fitter,
ive been using the round yard, which is new to him

leading is becomming easier, since ive been leading him 10 to 20 mins walk to the round yard, the company horses are free range and are the very very first time he seen them he was okay seeing them to the arena, 2 hrs later went out the gate asoon as that gate open'ed he bolted to them,






all was fine, he was rejected from the herd and got a good bite to his sides, after 2 hrs of work, him sweating, he was still full of energy

after that he has been totally great to lead, he was iffy when walking down in the spot he took off, but didnt take much to get his attention again so that was good.

he has been walking with his shoulder inlined with mine, not to far in front, and not to far behined

when i lead him i halt him, and back him up, to regain focus, and it is proven affective for me and him, he does it straight away! which is great!


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

just some video's on practising leading, halting, backing up


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

he went from this








to this...todays pic










he is now on omeprazole (ulcer treatment)

has been for about 2 weeks


he is back in work after having 6 months off due to back problems

and then disided to act like a idiot in paddock and popped his hips out

i was surprised how well behaved he was after having 6 months possably more with no work at all..he came back a better horse.

took him out on his first outting along the highway..typically a truck was the first vechile we seen miover spawked but held it together


----------

